# Coders Needed! Remote or in NJ Office



## CLBLUE (Jan 15, 2016)

We are looking for E/M, Cardiology and multi-specialty coders. There are 3 positions currently open. 

Position: Onsite Full Time Permanent or Contract Medical Coder

Location: Remote or In Jersey City Office 
CPC or equivalent. CPC-A’s are also welcome to submit their resumes for consideration.

Minimum Experience: 2+ Years
Multi-Specialty, EM, Wound Care Experience a plus.

Please send your resume to Cadcareers@caduc.com and cblue@caduc.com. 
This is an immediate opening and you will receive a response within 24 hours with additional information and to set up a time for an interview by phone.


----------



## Dr Shiv (Jan 23, 2016)

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else you have to provide your email id
phone number +919212544427




CLBLUE said:


> We are looking for E/M, Cardiology and multi-specialty coders. There are 3 positions currently open.
> 
> Position: Onsite Full Time Permanent or Contract Medical Coder
> 
> ...


----------

